# Have any of you taken a trip to Frog Morton's Cellar yet??



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello Again Gentlemen,

It's been a while since I've posted on our dear forum, and I hope this thread finds you all well. I just got an email update from one of my favorite tobacco shops informing me that they just received a shipment of the new Frog Morton (Frog Morton's Cellar). I'm a big fan of the Regular Frog, as well as "On the Bayou" and "Across the Pond", and so I was very excited to see that there was a new frog blend. Because it's so new, I have not been able to find very many reviews, and so I was hoping that some of you fine BoTL would have maybe already have tried this new tobacco and could let me know your opinions/thoughts on the blend.

Thanks for your time, and I hope to hear back from you all. I'll attach a link to the Tobacco review of this new product.

McClelland - Frog Morton's Cellar pipe tobacco reviews

Yours,

-Mycroft


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I just ordered some. You might do a search for it. I remember a post from someone that tried it at the show. I'm a FM junkie. :hippie: Welcome back, Mycroft.

Here's a ad that gives a little bit of a description.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

I plan on ordering a tin of this and the 35th anniversary soon, so when I do I'll be sure to report in!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Want this stuff BAD! Hasn't showed up at my B&M yet. I'm nagging them on a daily basis.

How about now? How about now? How about now? How about now? 

Matt is loving it! :director:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Want this stuff BAD! Hasn't showed up at my B&M yet. I'm nagging them on a daily basis.
> 
> How about now? How about now? How about now? How about now?
> 
> Matt is loving it! :director:


I ordered mine from smokingpipes.com, about a hour ago. I can't wait.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Just ordered McClelland FROG MORTON'S CELLAR 100g x 3... woot! From 4noggins.com


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I got mine in yesterday. I may pop the seal is weekend. If I do, I'll certainly let you know what I think.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

DanR said:


> I got mine in yesterday. I may pop the seal is weekend. If I do, I'll certainly let you know what I think.


Please do Dan...I'm dying to know how this Frog ranks.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for the speedy responses. It sounds like most of you are planning on taking that Journey to Frog Morton's Cellar very soon, so please report back to me on how it is. I have such high hopes for this new FM.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I puffed a bowl of this on Wednesday night. It is fantastic. With only one bowl down I can't do a proper review. I was so excited to try it I didn't even let it dry at all, I just went from the tin to the bowl. It still burned very well and I had no problems with bite. There isn't a tremendous amount of latakia but enough to know its there. My chunk of barrel was cool although I don't think it does anything beyond being a marketing toy - I had to dig for it like a kid & a cereal box. 

I hope to smoke many more bowls this weekend & I am glad I bought the 100g tin!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Fixin' to order from smokingpipes. I may smoke the block, too! 

ps my pipe hankerin' don't usually show up till after the first cold snap...the change hit early this year. Prepare to come about!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Fixin' to order from smokingpipes. I may smoke the block, too!
> 
> ps my pipe hankerin' don't usually show up till after the first cold snap...the change hit early this year. Prepare to come about!


I'm kinda like you, Kevin, I hardly touch my pipes during summer, but that piping time of year is coming soon! This new FM sounds tastey! I'm subbed to hear the verdicts as they come in. Thanks for the heads up, Sather!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I'm kinda like you, Kevin, I hardly touch my pipes during summer, but that piping time of year is coming soon! This new FM sounds tastey! I'm subbed to hear the verdicts as they come in. Thanks for the heads up, Sather!


Josh, I'm kinda with you on the Winter pipe season being my favorite. Now, admittedly, I've been known to smoke a pipe or two during the summer (especially while fishing) but for some reason to me, smoking is 10x more rewarding in colder weather. One of my favorite things is smoking a heavy Latakia blend on a cold day!..Nothing like it!


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

I love the froggy's so I cant wait to hear the reviews and give it a go myself..


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

again, why do they put a piece of wood in the tin?


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it is meant to 'imbue' a flavor to the tobacco.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

sounds like alot of hot air


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I do have a question, if any knows, is the tobacco weighed with or without the hunk of wood? :hmm:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

pipinho said:


> again, why do they put a piece of wood in the tin?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...mcclellands-email-new-blends.html#post3643228.

And don't miss the follow-ons:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...mcclellands-email-new-blends.html#post3643850


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Fixin' to order from smokingpipes. I may smoke the block, too!
> 
> ps my pipe hankerin' don't usually show up till after the first cold snap...the change hit early this year. Prepare to come about!


Tacking along with you, Kevin!!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

well i would put the hunk of wood into our fireplace... wonder if it smells good?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm gonna cut it into toothpicks! :razz:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

If you had enough of them, you could put them on the charcoal like hickory or mesquite chips for smoking meat.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

freestoke said:


> If you had enough of them, you could put them on the charcoal like hickory or mesquite chips for smoking meat.


That's a _WHOLE_ lot of tins. ound:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> I do have a question, if any knows, is the tobacco weighed with or without the hunk of wood? :hmm:


Kevin, I was wondering the same thing. I'm going to give McCelland the benefit of the doubt and say that they wouldn't pull a move like that....I hope!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, After reading more and more about this blend this morning, I just could not resist placing an order with Smokingpipes.com for a tin. I'm very excited to see how this newest FM stacks up against it's predecessors fantastic ratings.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Kevin, I was wondering the same thing. I'm going to give McCelland the benefit of the doubt and say that they wouldn't pull a move like that....I hope!


That is a rather large chunk of wood. :shock:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> I'm gonna cut it into toothpicks! :razz:


Big enough to make a tamper out of?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mystery solved!










Ok, two things to note:

1) It's a crappy scale, but close enough...
2) the angle of the photo makes it look like 2oz, when in fact it's just under (although still probably more than the stated 50 grams)

Ok, maybe three things; that chunk of wood is not big enough to make much of anything!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Ok, maybe three things; that chunk of wood is not big enough to make much of anything!


Ah, but what could you do with a thousand of them!? We need a charity, for the tax deductible contribution of a FM wood chunk. The proceeds would go to constructing a barrel for aging tobacco.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I tried my FM Cellar last night and really enjoyed it. It reminds me of the regular FM, but with a slightly sweeter flavor and a bit of that whiskey essence coming through. It also had a bit of sweet spice that made it interesting.

As was already mentioned, I too like my Latakia blends when it's cold out (Limey tobacco for Limey weather, right Jim?), but this one is light enough that it'll be good any time of the year.

I like all the FM tobaccos, and I think this one is another keeper.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Necro-ed

Had my first bowl of FM Cellar this evening. I have to say, if you haven't tried this blend yet, get on it! Now is the perfect weather for it, and truly it's sublime. 
Sweet, smokey, notes of sweet spices, chocolate, brown sugar, coffee, beef jerky? maple? cedar? the list goes on.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I say we pool our hunks of wood together to re-build the barrel.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I say we pool our hunks of wood together to re-build the barrel.


I say we burn them and smoke our pipes around an incredible-smelling bonfire.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> I say we burn them and smoke our pipes around an incredible-smelling bonfire.


Good idea, but may I make a suggestion? What if we re-built the barrel, filled it with pipe tobacco, lit it on fire, then stood around it? :mrgreen:


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Good idea, but may I make a suggestion? What if we re-built the barrel, filled it with pipe tobacco, lit it on fire, then stood around it? :mrgreen:


Okay, I see what you're getting at -- but I'll raise you one.

A barrel resembles a certain shape we all love... so what if we rebuild the barrel, fill it with tobacco, stick a big stem in the bottom of it, and smoke an enormous pipe!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds good! I love this stuff I am out at the moment but I do have plenty of regular fm and fmotb which are awesome too. Had a bowl of fm original last night in freezing weather amazing!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Let's see who can make the nicest functional mini nose burner out of that chunk.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Let's see who can make the nicest functional mini nose burner out of that chunk.


Haha that's a great idea. Probably one you could fit _in_ your nose!

I don't think I've moved so quickly through a tin of tobacco than with this stuff. I'm having a bowl of it at every chance I get.
Always thought people were joking when they complained that it took too long to smoke the wooden staves. Now I think they're serious, because I'm tempted too!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I finally got a tin of this yesterday. Plan on smoking some today.  It smells good enough to eat!


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Would you call Frog Morton's Cellar "an aromatic"? If so, it's the first aromatic that I've come across that I like. I don't love it, but it's okay. In the right mood, it's good. It's quite light and the room note is inoffensive-to-pleasant. I took some to a coffee shop earlier: you're allowed to smoke there, the owner smokes a pipe in his home, so he's generally sympathetic, but it IS an enclosed space: I just decided to spare the other customers the dubious benefit of my Tuggle Hall. I won't have trouble getting through 200gm, although I won't be fussed if I can't get more.


----------

